# Very special home needed for baby bunny with brain damage - surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Lop rabbit
Sex: Male
Age(s): 4 months old
Name(s): Nimbus
Colours: Grey/black/white
Neutered: Yes
Reason for rehoming: Came from a home where a fox had broken into the hutch and killed Nimbus's three friends  The woman gave him up because she didn't want Nimbus suffering the same fate.
Will the group be split: He needs to go to a home where he will be bonded with a female rabbit.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: At some point in his life, Nimbus has suffered trauma to the head which has left him brain damaged. This is probably from a fall (the woman told us she let her young grandchild play with him, so it is possible this is how it happened). The brain damage isn't too severe and it does not affect his quality of life at all. He is currently binkying in the run <3 New owners will have to be very careful with him though, as we believe he cannot feel pain very well.
photos to follow


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

He is Gorgeous Anna i want him :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hes lovely try posting in the rabbit section of the forum, not many rabbit people look here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

reserved pending on if he falls in love with the new lady bun


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Homed and living with his new lady


----------

